# Well.. This is a first for me.



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's pretty cool. :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> That's pretty cool. :lol:


+1 - I'd be pissed if it was my yard though. 😆


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@kur1j How did you fix this from your windows?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

You need to make marks on the ground so you have a sun dial of sorts


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> You need to make marks on the ground so you have a sun dial of sorts


Haha, yes.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I would be worried that at the right time of day and the right angle of the sun, it could catch my dead grass on fire!
:shock:


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Thats pretty cool, you should take a time lapse video of it throughout the day.


----------

